

Today's Apple keynote video has been posted to Apple's podcast feed. - chris24
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=275834665

======
chris24
Apple just put up their usual web stream at
<http://apple.com/quicktime/qtv/specialevent0909/> ... it's a bit faster than
the podcast download, currently.

